# HDVR2 stuck in Boot Loop



## drewbp (May 18, 2006)

Sorry if you have read this already, I put it in the wrong forum category so am reposting here.

I did an upgrade from 6.2 to 6.2a as described in this thread. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660

I powered it up and worked just fine. I then applied the script as listed in post 42 to update the config file so it would read 6.2a, I must have had some newer slices on my unit as it came back as 6.4a after the script ran.

I guess that the config (6.4a) does not match the software version (6.2a)and am stuck in a boot loop.

I need help to repair this. I realize that I will have to take my drive out of the unit and access it from my pc.

Thanks.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

To bring your Directv TiVo back to life you can purchase Instantcake 6.2a from DVRupgrade. It will bring you back to the version you want. It will give you a working version. Remember to disconnect the phone line after you finish the initial setup. good luck


----------



## drewbp (May 18, 2006)

Yes I am looking for a solution without losing all my recorded programs. I know I can instant cake again. Thanks.


----------



## drewbp (May 18, 2006)

Okay I was able to connect by serial and heres what came up.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

quick thing to try: disconnect the usb network adapter, and then try to power up.

p.s. If you have access to a chat client (aim, yahoo! chat, etc.) feel free to give me a shout (my accounts are listed)


----------



## drewbp (May 18, 2006)

BTUx9

Just wanted to let you know that my HDVR2 is as good as new. I have even loaded TVP 2.1 on and have it running. I am waiting for Hackmans site to come back up to be able to download his newest version and install that too.

Thanks once again for all your help.


----------

